# can anyone suggest a good complete horse feed please?



## mightymammoth (18 March 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for an all in one/complete chaff based feed to help me simplify my horses feeding and am struggling to find one..

I've seen healthy hooves by dengie but it contains garlic which he won't eat and I've seen happy hoof (not sure who its by) but have heard mixed reports about this.

Can anyone suggest one please?

thanks


----------



## jackpolling (18 March 2012)

Pure feed is amazing stuff all you need in 1 scoop


----------



## mightymammoth (18 March 2012)

jackpolling said:



			Pure feed is amazing stuff all you need in 1 scoop
		
Click to expand...

thanks will have a look now


----------



## MillionDollar (19 March 2012)

Another vote for Pure feeds, amazing stuff and has everything you need in one bag!


----------



## kezimac (19 March 2012)

and another!!!


----------



## lyndsayberesford (19 March 2012)

jackpolling said:



			Pure feed is amazing stuff all you need in 1 scoop
		
Click to expand...

Echo this too! brilliant feed! conditions them excellently, and the horses love it! no waste at all!


----------



## Little Claybrooks (19 March 2012)

I swear by Happy Hoof for my cob, she looks awesome on it! But different things for different horses. One thing I had to work out was I had to feed more of it than I anticipated, she has to watch her waste line, have to say it fills her up and stops her being grumpy.


----------



## justjaz (19 March 2012)

I use Badminton Easy Rider. My horse loves it and it can be fussy about chaff based feeds.


----------



## Cat&Mouse (19 March 2012)

I would highly recommend Chestnut Horse Feeds. All of theirs are complete feeds & we have been using them for severals years now. I have converted most of my friends & we all feed so much less & it is much easier. The chestnut lite is the chaff based one I think but give them a call they are very helpful. Their website is www.chestnuthorsefeeds.co.uk


----------



## maisie06 (19 March 2012)

Well, I'm using Mollichaff hoofkind at the moment. They all eat it well and looking good on it so far!


----------



## charlene88 (20 March 2012)

Spillers do a range of fibre feeds like conditioning fibre, cool fibre etc i like it


----------



## Toast (20 March 2012)

I use Mollichaff Calmer for one of mine and Happy Hoof for another. They both look good on them!


----------



## Ella19 (21 March 2012)

I like the kook of pure feed but it would cost me £1.58 a day to feed her that compared to £0.43 feeding Honey chop oat straw and Allen and page ride and relax. Is it really that much different for the price?


----------



## Lgd (22 March 2012)

I use Winergy Equilibrium Low or Senior for all of our. Has worked out much cheaper as you don't need to feed anywhere near the recommended amount.


----------



## Sparkles (22 March 2012)

Chestnut horse feeds


----------



## Paint Me Proud (22 March 2012)

Cat&Mouse said:



			I would highly recommend Chestnut Horse Feeds. All of theirs are complete feeds & we have been using them for severals years now. I have converted most of my friends & we all feed so much less & it is much easier. The chestnut lite is the chaff based one I think but give them a call they are very helpful. Their website is www.chestnuthorsefeeds.co.uk

Click to expand...

I highly recommend Chestnut Horse Feeds too - i started using their Alpha Easy mix end of last year and Chico looks amazing - even my vet said how well he looked (especially as he has had sarcoid treatment), really pleased.

I just feed one scoop of the mix each day and his weight and condition is excellent. One bag lasts me at least a month.


----------



## Freddie19 (22 March 2012)

Rowan Barbary, have a look at their web site, and they are also on Face Book, as I have said many times on this forum,, if I could persuade them to supply Northern Ireland, I would be delighted, as it is, any time I am over in Great Britain I bring back bags with me.  Picky, Elderly ponies, and alway miffed when I run out! Just look!!!


----------



## texel (24 March 2012)

Badminton Easy Rider - very good fibre feed very good value for money. No molasses of grains.


----------

